# iMessage: suivi de la conversation entre iPhone et iPad



## McIntouch (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai activé iMessage tant sur mon iPhone que sur mon iPad.


Afin d'avoir un suivi des conversations sur mes deux appareils, j'ai mis comme identifiant mon adresse email.


Mais une conversation commencée sur l'iPhone n'apparaît pas sur l'iPad.


J'ai entendu dire que ce n'était pas encore au point (cf. Dossier de Macgeneration sur iOS 5). Quelles sont vos expériences ? Ou est-ce que j'ai loupé quelques chose ?


Merci de votre aide.


----------

